# A31 Nissan Cefiro Rear Camber Arms??



## Crucifix (Jul 28, 2009)

hey iv got a 1991 Nissan Cefiro, its lowered on adjustable suspension and rear camber arms with lsd and so forth..

just recently my back left camber arm connecter thingi has broken..

I was wondering how easy it would be to replace the rear camber arms by myself? or just better to get the local mechanic to do so?

cheers,

adam.


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

it would be possible for you to do it if you have the right knowledge and experience, but i suggest you get somebody else to do it if you do not have the proper tools, know how or equipment.


----------

